# Smoked Nuts



## peculiarmike

Anyone smoke nuts? (I know, they are hard to keep lit :oops:) 
Almonds, pecans for example? What do you put on them? Method(s) used to smoke them?
Seems like good fodder for the Turbo.
Want to give them a try. Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## teacup13

i dont personally smoke them (yes they dont stay lit..lmao)

my buddy sometimes does almonds... he soaks them a little bit in water and then coats with salt... he smokes them heavy with hickory

pecans:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2953

peanuts:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=272


----------



## peculiarmike

Thanks! It's a start.


----------



## deejaydebi

I Love nuts! I'm actually doing more nuts this weekend. One weird thing about nuts is they taste awful hot! Let them cool down before eatting them.

*Hot and Spicy Smoked Pecans*

2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
2 cups pecan halves
1 tablespoon chili powder

Mix everything but the nuts and chilli powder in a bowl. When it's mixed well add nuts coating completely. Then add chilli powder. Put in tin foil pan and smoke for about 30 minutes. Stir them up every 10 minutes or so.

*Glazed Spiced Smoked Nuts Recipe*

1/3 cup sugar
1/4 unsalted butter
1/4 cup fresh orange juice (strained)
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground mace
1 pound unsalted mixed nuts

Cook sugar, butter, orange juice, salt, cinnamon, cayenne and mace in heavy skillet over low heat until butter melts and sugar is dissolved. Increase heat to medium. Add nuts and toss until completely coated. Spread in single layer on a lightly pamed tin foil pan. Smoke 30 minutes stirring every 10 minutes. Then cook without smoke for another 30 minutes. Move nuts to sheet of tin foil to cool. 


*Hot And Spicy Smoked Cajun Nut Mix*

1/4 cup Butter
1 teaspoon Salt
1 teaspoon Paprika
1 teaspoon Red cayenne pepper (or to taste)
1 teaspoon Garlic powder
1 teaspoon Black pepper
1 teaspoon Onion powder
1 teaspoon White pepper
8 ounces Walnuts
8 ounces Pecans
4 ounces almonds, Whole

In a 3 quart sauce pan, over low heat, melt butter stir in paprika, garlic, and onion powders. Stir in black pepper, white pepper, salt and red pepper. Blend well. Cook 1 to 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Stir in walnuts, pecans, and almonds. Mix well to coat. Spread nuts in a tin foil pan and smoke for 15 to 20 minutes. Stir nuts occasionally. Cook without smoke until nuts are golden brown. Remove from heat and cool. 


*Smoked Hot and Spicy ChexÂ[emoji]174[/emoji] Party Mix*

1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 tablespoon Lea & Perrinsâ„¢ Worcestershire sauce
1 1/4 teaspoons seasoned salt
2 to 3 teaspoons red pepper sauce
3 cups Corn ChexÂ[emoji]174[/emoji] cereal
3 cups Rice ChexÂ[emoji]174[/emoji] cereal
3 cups Wheat ChexÂ[emoji]174[/emoji] cereal
1 cup mixed nuts
1 cup pretzels
1 cup bite-size cheese crackers

1.Heat oven to 250Â°F.
2.In ungreased large roasting pan, melt butter in oven. Stir in Worcestershire sauce, seasoned salt and pepper sauce. Gradually stir in remaining ingredients until evenly coated.
3.Bake uncovered 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes. Spread on paper towels to cool, about 15 minutes. Store in airtight container.

Microwave Directions: In large microwavable bowl, microwave butter uncovered on High about 40 seconds or until melted. Stir in Worcestershire sauce, seasoned salt and pepper sauce. Gradually stir in remaining ingredients until evenly coated. Microwave uncovered on High 5 to 6 minutes, thoroughly stirring every 2 minutes. Spread on paper towels to cool, about 15 minutes. Store in airtight container.

When done baking place in a tin foil pan and smoke for about 10 minutes!


*Note: *It might just be me but I don't like the taste of smoked cashews.


----------



## peculiarmike

Alrighty! That's what I had in mind. I thought about cashews and sorta wrote them off as "different" if smoked, though I have never had any smoked.
Smoked chex mix looks interesting for sure.
Well, now I have to make a run to town and get supplies to work with.
THANKS Debi!


----------



## smoked

when in doubt...just ask debi!!!!!!!  as the kids say, she is the "shiznet"


----------



## crewdawg52

fI find it hard to keep them in cigarette paper.....keep rolling out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  Maybe I'll try a pipe!...For me, I use a blow torch to get em going (another groan.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

Really though, I've done pecans before.  Soaked 'em in salt water, put 'em on a cookie sheet, and into the smoker for a couple of hours.


----------



## peculiarmike

Lotta pecans grown around here, they sell them along the road out of the back of a pickup. I will try them.
Used to get those great smoky almonds during flights, especially to DFW, have not had any in a long while. Lucky to get a pretzel.


----------



## crewdawg52

Forget what I said......I meant pumpkin seeds were soaked in the salt H2O, not the pecan.  The pecans went straight into the smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi

I wish we grew pecan up here! I just paid $3.99 for a lbs of halves at the Job Lot today.

I also got some unsalted/undyed pistashio nuts if I get them all shelled I think I'll try doing something with them too. I'm thinking a salted cajun spice thing ...


----------



## smoked

I let the little lady smoke my nuts.......oh wait...sorry....wrong forum......


I've given alot of thought to trying some myself......seems simple and I've bought some down in seattle at pikes place that were rather tastey......pricey, but tastey........I bet the little lady would love the pumpkin seed's done that way........hummmmmmmmm


----------



## peculiarmike

Debi -
Amazing, Jane stopped at Sam's Club on her way home after work yesterday and scored a big ol bag of pistachios. I think a good portion will pass through the ECB. Never thought of smoking them, thanks! Wonder about smoking them "in the shell"?

Smoked - what forum is that? LMAO


----------



## camp_cookie

Dizzy Pig has a recipe on their web page for smoke almonds.


----------



## deejaydebi

Guess that proves I'm not a kid and my kids not a kid what the heck is "shiznet" ? Some kind of pasta?









"I let the little lady smoke my nuts.......oh wait...sorry....wrong forum...... "







 ROFLMAOPIP!


Mike -

I don't think much smoke would get in the shells - there hard enough just to peel off!


----------



## payson

I just tried these. Excellent! I added about a tablespoon of brown sugar to them for a sweet, spicy heat. There going in our permanent recipe book!! Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## smoked

he he he...see what happens when you have teenagers around???? okay, urban dictionary definition:

shiznit  adj. 1) the best; 2) the greatest, in a certain category or universally; 3) gaddam' phenomenal, bi-atch!
_Master says, "I'm the shiznit! Hell'z yeah!"_

_now I need to go get my nuts smoked!!! _


----------



## deejaydebi

Well I figured it was nice comming from you but I never heard it before. Must be that new rap talk language!

BTW Thank you!


----------



## smoked

well shizzle my dizzle...... 


little lady say's I have to post this pic since we have been talking about smoked nuts....

btw. little lady and I went out up to our fav little pub....had dinner and a few to celebrate my induction to the OTBS.....and then we hit the store to buy a bunch ol nuts to smoke tomorrow.......guess I gotta fire the masterbuilt up!!!!!


----------



## smoked

btw, got alot of my nuts on the smoker now....well......almonds with the spicy mix, but I already know whole almonds will not be done with a half hour smoke.....so we will keep an eye on her........


----------



## smoked

okay, here are the almonds all done......the directions say 30 minute smoke, but that ain't enuf at least not for whole almonds, this was a 3 hour session......they have a very light hickory taste, very good......


----------



## deejaydebi

Look great Smoked! I love nuts!

If you use Raw or the white colored almonds 30 minutes will be plenty. They're blanched and soft, they take smoke fast. If you use the brown colored almonds I think they are baked or roasted or something they'll take alot longer. 

Also the recipes that have a wet glaze take smoke faster than the ones that are just spiced.


----------



## smoked

yea, these were unblanched nuts.....so it did take a long time, but hey....they taste good....very light smoke flavor even after 3 hours, stuff I had bought had a very strong hickory taste to them....I think I like the lighter touch a bit better.......


----------



## peculiarmike

OK. Now I'm fired up to fire back up the ECB (just smoked five 1 lb. chubs of baloney this afternoon) and do almonds. Gotta go find some.


----------



## deejaydebi

I think it takes longer because of the skins but I wouldn't have thought 3 hours! I prefer a light smoke myself - I do like the taste of the nut too.

Jessie and I peeled pictaschios for 2 1/2 hours yesterday! Didn't get to smoke them today thogh I was feeling crapy so I rested. Jessie is still cmplaining about sore fingers! LOL


----------



## smoked

I gotta tell you, we took in these to the kids up the road, and they were a huge hit....I actually had guys asking if they could order some.....really.....

when I say it was a light hickory smoke on them, it was....and for 3 hours....it was very light.....granted these were  whole almonds, not blanched not slivered....whole........I think I could do a longer smoke on them...but I honestly have folks out here begging to buy them from me now......


----------



## smoked

okay, thought maybe the other night was a fluke....but we took a small batch up to our regular joint tonight and once again.....huge hit, I've got guy's wanting to order this stuff.......maybe I can sell them as "bills smoked nuts"...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 but it's not my recipe.......they are a huge hit thou.....I'll be making another batch tomorrow if I get my butt up and running.....


----------



## deejaydebi

Wow Guess they never had smoked nuts before.  They are good but don't last long enough! Gotta smoke em when you do something else to make it worth while unless you get tons of nuts at once.

Maybe you could put trays full on all the shelves and poke little holes in the trays? Or a rotisary basket. Heck if you cook em why can't you sell them? If I was the Coronel I wouldn't print the recipes. Used t just bake these until I statred smoking the recipes is all over the net now with a bazillion variations! Ya know  think they looks prettier with the skins on. The blanched one lose alot of the spice becuase their slick.


----------



## peculiarmike

Found a recipe for Coyote Nuts today, sez they will have you "howlin' for more". More to come on this....................


----------



## smoked

well I've got just over 2 lbs of whole almonds in the smoker now..... and everytime I take them out I've been asked if I would sell them....


----------



## deejaydebi

The hard part is not eatting them long enough to sell them!


----------



## smoked

I think the trick is let them cool down....then vacuum seal asap!!!


----------



## tonto1117

Gotta try these soon... If not do you ship Smoke??...lol


----------



## smoked

he he he.....just got done sealing up 2 cup bags of these.......


----------



## payson

I brought some pecans to work and a co-worker angrily asked if I was eating the last of them when I picked up the bag to grab a few. Had to bring more in today! Thanks for the recipe DeejayDebi!!


----------



## tonto1117

Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## smoked

just let the coworker know that it's about 11 bucks a pound (at least out here, just looked at hickory smoked almonds in bulk and that's what they are charging....and personally this recipe is way better!)


----------



## deejaydebi

Gee Guys didn't mean to cause such a stir! 

Now Jessie wants to start selling them Sheesh! We have't even done ours yet.


----------



## payson

Thankfully Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve got a pecan tree in my yard that should be pretty fruitful this year. The neighbor also has a massive one that hangs partly over into my yard! Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m looking at them a whole new way this year! Last year I might have eaten one and gave the rest to the squirrels.


----------



## smoked

he he he...well tell jessie to start smoking his nuts.......


----------



## smoked

wonder if squirrles will eat smoked pecans.......hummmmmm


----------



## deejaydebi

I think squirrels will eat anything!

Well if it stops snowing I've got pecans, almonds, walnuts and pictaschos wait to smoke. Right now my styrofoam igloo keeps blowing off. Super windy and mixed with hail.


----------



## danzguy

You all sound like smoked nut pros. In the last hour of my ribs I threw a pan of mixed nuts on the top shelf of my MES30. They were chewy when hot and yummy when they cooled. It was easy peasy, and yummy.


----------



## diana

I think I have stumbled upon a group of smoked nuts !  

I have been wondering---can you use roasted/salted nuts in a can, or must you use raw?  How about temp (I'll use my Bradley) and time?  I'm thinking of smoking cheese and nuts for the Holidays.  And if you think rolling nuts is hard--try cheese !  It makes the paper all gooey.

Diana


----------



## rocketfish

I recently did a batch of walnuts, and they are phenomenal.

3 Tablespoons butter
2 Tablespoon brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon sea salt

1 lb. walnuts

[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]Melt the butter in a sauce pan on med-low heat and add sugar, salt, and garlic and mix well.  Take off heat, add walnuts and toss them around well.[/font]

[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]Spread the nuts out in the smoker and smoke at 225-250 for 40-50 minutes.  You want the brown sugar to sort of caramelize on the walnuts.[/font]

[font=Verdana, arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]WARNING!  They are addictive as all get out![/font]


----------



## linguica

Sounds like a tasty project for a rainy day.........like tomorrow. Yummy


----------



## smokinuk

Sorry to be dumb, but why soak them in brine?  What purpose does it serve?


----------



## greg b

Finally smoked some almonds last night:

3 cups blanched almonds

3TBS butter

2 TBS Worcestershire

1.5 tsp onion powder

1.5 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp salt

Coated them good with the mixture then smoked them at 200 for about an hour with hickory, stirred at half hr.

I put them into two foil pans, the one that was lower in the MES got a nice dark toasting, the upper ones were a little lighter. The darker ones taste great, although my wife said they tasted just a bit "burnt" for her. I brought them to work today and, well, they are almost gone and everybody loves them!

My wife loved the lighter ones, so I guess that I will always be doing two separate pans when I smoke them from now on! Sorry for not having pics. The battery was dead on the camera.


----------



## shaner

wat kind off temp do you use wen smoking nuts


----------



## mike johnson

smoked said:


> wonder if squirrles will eat smoked pecans.......hummmmmm


 Not sure. But smoked pecans and squirrel sounds like a good dinner!!! YUMMMMMY...


----------



## mike johnson

Diana said:


> I think I have stumbled upon a group of smoked nuts !
> 
> I have been wondering---can you use roasted/salted nuts in a can, or must you use raw?  How about temp (I'll use my Bradley) and time?  I'm thinking of smoking cheese and nuts for the Holidays.  And if you think rolling nuts is hard--try cheese !  It makes the paper all gooey.
> 
> Diana


 I have  only used mixed nuts from the can. Try to get unsalted though so you can get the spice mix right. Or you can do what I do. Spray the nuts with some oil and add seasonings while mixing and then do a taste test. Keep adding spices until you're full or they taste good. The spray helps the spices stick.


----------



## smokinglinda

Hi, soak raw almonds (1 kg) in 2 cups salt/ 4-5 cups water for 24 hours, stir often. Drain (don't rinse) and spread out to air dry for 24 hours. Smoke at (200 F, 90 C) for 3 hours with hickory wood. Stir around every 1/2 hours or so. These are best left for about 2 weeks (I put them in the fridge) Just fantastic!


----------



## smokinglinda

I also did pistachios. I got 1 KG of already roasted/salted ones. I took 1/2 and left them as they were, took the other half....in a plastic bag, drenched them with lime juice (was fairly light handed because lime can be over-powering) let them air dry for an hour and smoked at 200F - 90 C for 2 hours with hickory smoke. I will add more lime juice next time but they are lovely and again best left for a couple of weeks. Lime drenched ones are by far the better ones......I know it sound weird but really good!

Going to try peanuts and cashews very soon, and possible a almond with a sweet flavour.


----------



## rick freitag

I bought a coffee bean roasting basket and fitted it to my grill. Works good.


----------

